
Show HN: A flash card app for YouTube videos (I use it for martial arts) - evjan
https://stripetime.herokuapp.com/
======
brudgers
1\. The app breaks "back" in my Firefox browser.

2\. I can see the potential appeal particularly for interests with the
characteristics of martial arts practice.

3\. I think the UI limits the market segments to which it makes sense because
it requires managing multiple pointsof data between Youtube and the app page
[e.g. URL's and times] as text.

~~~
evjan
Thanks for the feedback!

1\. You mean as you're reviewing videos? Yeah, I need to figure that out 2\. I
use it for BJJ. What other things besides martial arts could benefit from
this? It's hard to imagine tech conference videos being used here :) 3\. The
UI sucks, but it gets the job done for now. I'm working on making it have a
better experience.

